# Graco spray gun cannot remove gun tip/guArd



## Paintingbyjake100 (Sep 21, 2021)

Help I can’t get this off I bought.a whole mew tip abs guard and all that can’t get this off


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Have you tried a big pair of slip joint pliers on there? Also bleed out the line if it's still holding pressure, sometimes that helps. If that doesn't work try soaking in lacquer thinner.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

if its really stuck on there put the flat part of handle in a vice, heat up the guard with a heat gun then use channel lock pliers. That gun is trash anyway so I would just get a new one


----------



## CJK Colorado (May 23, 2021)

And... after you get it unlocked, you can clean that out with denatured alcohol. And THEN upgrade


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Paintingbyjake100 said:


> Help I can’t get this off I bought.a whole mew tip abs guard and all that can’t get this off


This happens to me with the pickle jar sometimes.


----------

